# Multiquote



## benb (22 Nov 2011)

If anyone's wondering where this has gone, you simply click reply on all the posts you want, one after the other, and it will put the correct text into the reply box for all of the posts.

The downside is that you need to scroll up again after each one.
Also, like before, it doesn't work across multiple pages.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2011)

I don't like the need to scroll back each time either.

As for multi-quoting across several pages - do it one page at a time, and use Copy/Paste to transfer over the quotes from page 1 to page 2 and so on.


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> Also, like before, it doesn't work across multiple pages.


Ah. Is that why it never worked for me?


----------



## Jezston (12 May 2013)

Just giving this a bump to see if there'd ever been any upgrade or whatnot to sort this?

Shame one can't multiquote across pages without c&p'ing


----------



## Shaun (13 May 2013)

XF development is on-going and version 1.2 is currently in the works with quite a lot of new _stuff_ coming, but no specific mention of multi-quote (as yet).


----------

